# Heinith's Queens Delight For The Blood



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2007)

Here Matt I'll just put these by themselves. Damn hard to take pics of these. Seams run corner to corner and the neck seems to have twisted stretchmarks. Found this under the house Noah lived in before the flood. It was full when I found it w/ some kind od thick white slimey crap that took days to get out. You'd have to be near death to drink that concoction. Any info would be good. Thanks


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't see what I'm putting up


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2007)

See what this is


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2007)

let's see if this is different


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this ones diff too. Hope these work. Another victory for painted labels-easy photos.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a great medicine bottle. I believe its from J F Heinitsh in Lancaster PA. They made many products but I dont see that one listed. Lancaster patent medicines are very collectible and often quite valuable. Good find.


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 28, 2007)

osiaBoyce,
 Is it for sale?
 Marjorie


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 28, 2007)

Na,I want to have at least one good bottle. You do know about the bottle show in Goose Creek in two weeks? It's there first show and you should be able to find some of those God awful priced Charleston bottles,we can go there and send ourselves to the poorhouse.Myself  I"ll be looking for a Chstn Spike It ,White Rose and a Big Top the simple things.And tomorrow I'm going to watch those R.E. Lee,P.G.T. Beauregard at Bill Mishoes Auction see if I can't come home w/ a 7 page letter home detailing 1st Manassass. A letter from Lee will be good. This should be fun. How bout you Dennis wanna go?


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you from Charleston?
 Tell me more about the bottle show in Goose Creek. I don't know about it.
 Thank you


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 29, 2007)

No,thank goodness no,the charm of the Low Country holds no appeal to me.Lived in these Sandhills too long.We did have a house at Edisto,but we got smart and sold it. I live in Chinquapin U.S.A. Center of the Universe,Heart of the Cosmos,Cultural Mecca of America, it's like Rome all roads lead here. That being said  off I-20 between Columbia and Augusta Ga..I was wrong Monks Corner not Goose Creek. 132 Citizens Lane,Monks Corner Fri.12th 2-6 and Sat 9-3 and 3 bucks to get in. 444 letters and I didn't get a one. They had three letters from R.E. Lee one sold for 20k another 27k didn't see the other and a Beauregard letter 16k. Now I have glimpsed and seen how the other half lives,well buys anyway


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 29, 2007)

OsiaBoyce,
 Thanks for the info on the bottle show in Monks Corner.
 Whats this about the Low Country? You mean to tell me you're not fond of mosquitoes as big as hummingbirds and humidity you can cut with a knife?
 Hummmm!


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 29, 2007)

By the way OsiaBoyce, I live with a Heinitsh, a descendant of the Heinitsh's of Lancaster, so if you change your mind about selling the bottle, please keep me in mind. We would love to have it. 
 There was also a Heinitsh pharmacy in Spartanburg, Sc. Uncle Henry I think. We'd love to have one of those too but so far I've only seen bottles on the net that weren't for sale.
 Regards,


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 15, 2013)

After doing more research I think this bottle was sold by Fisher & Heinitsh  in Columbia SC .  Heinitsh seems to be related to the Lancaster early german immagrants.


----------

